# night moisturizer that doesn't cause acne?



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

my skin in the winter is dry/combo while in the summer, its basically a grease field.

i know how important moisturizer is, and at 22, i feel i should start early to prevent wrinkles and all that.

thing is, everrrry nighttime moisturizer i've ever tried has broken me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wake up with an extra greasy face (even in winter!) and i see at least 2 red bumps peeking through). can anyone help?


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 14, 2010)

I dunno if this will work for your skin.

I get occasional outbreaks...
And I always hated night creams... they felt overly sticky 

But I tried Origins High Potency Night-A-Mins, and I love it. It doesn't feel overly sticky on my face, but still gives that lovely deep moisture. And it hasn't affected my outbreak ratio (no better, no worse).


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 14, 2010)

I have really sensitive acne prone skin and I love Paula's Choice products. Especially her moisturizer for oily/combo skin. They're higher priced than most drugstore products, but cheaper than department store. Let us know what you find that you like!

Skin Balancing Moisture Gel with Niacinamide - Moisturizers/Anti-Aging: Paula's Choice Skin Care & Cosmetics


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks =) i just bought the boscia kit for normal/oily skin and it comes with a small night moisturizer. hopefully this wont turn my skin wonky. i'm going to try the kit for a week before i try anything else.

@bjarka: do you know if origins gives out samples? i don't want to commit to buying a full size item, esp since i know they arent cheap =\

@swirlgirl: thanks for the suggestion! i saw that it has a sample size. maybe i will make an order sometime in the near future!


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know... 
I tried it in connection with an event hosted by a store. 
The place I used to buy from were quite friendly though, and when I asked for samples, and they didn't have any, they'd see if they had mini containers, and would make a sample for me (if I asked really really politely).But then again, it was in a relatively small town too.


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Jun 15, 2010)

The unscented Aveeno works well for me. It's not exactly a deep moisturizer, but I like to use it at night whenever my skin starts to get dried out from my makeup/cleansing routine. My skin is really sensitive too, and I haven't broken out from it


----------



## makeba (Jun 15, 2010)

my skin is combo and gets a bit greasy in the summer time. So I use Shea/Aloe Butter. I get it online at From Nature With Love and its the best natural product for my skin. It has not caused breakout and its all natural. At times where my skin may be a bit overactive I will just use plain Aloe Vera gell after I cleanse my face. Aloe Vera gell is awesome for the skin and is very gentle.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just use a regular  day moisturizer at night.   During the day I use Lauder's Clear Difference which is mattifying (since my face is like an oil spill), and at night I currently use the Clinique's Redness Solutions Moisturizer or Lauder's DayWear.

After I'm done with my jar of DayWear, I might try out Lauder's Resilience Lift Overnight, it supposed to be oil free, it is scented (cardamom, carroway and orange zest) but it's supposed to be soothing and help you fall asleep faster.  I've had several other young BA's tell me they use it and really like it night


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 15, 2010)

The ones i liked so far are shea butter, Vichy Normaderm nightcream (this can feel greasy if you aplly too much) and La Roche-Posay Effaclar K. The last one has a very thin texture and is almost impossible to overapply.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 16, 2010)

I love Korres Yogurt Cream. It was enough for even my dry skin in the winter, but it's not been too much for my oily skin this summer. Love it!


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 17, 2010)

@kimmyann

i went to the EL counter at macys and they recommended daywear and idealist to me. i love them both!!! but so pricey.


----------



## jujubot (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I love Korres Yogurt Cream. It was enough for even my dry skin in the winter, but it's not been too much for my oily skin this summer. Love it!_

 
I also recommend the Korres Yoghurt products.  I recently had problems similar to yours.  I also have combination skin, and I used the Korres regimen kit, which is for people with oily and dry skin.  It's a pretty good deal with a full size Cream for day and a full size Mask for night along with a mini white tea cleanser and eye cream.  You can either use the Yoghurt Mask by putting it on, leaving it for about 15 minutes, and then washing it off.  Or you can use it as an overnight cream.  Either way, it's moisturizing and leaves your skin soft....at least in my experience =)


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

I have combo/sensitive skin so it is a buttface and a half to cater to. I have discovered that the Purpose by Johnson Johnson is really good. So is their clenser. Neither one breaks me out or makes anything burn. Very light, also has spf 15 with uva & uvb protection (not that you need it for nighttime lol). You can find this in any drugstore and it's $5-6 =)

It looks like this:





Also, do you sleep face down? To fully diminish the chances of any sort of red dots in the morning, always wash off makeup and perhaps also change your pillow case more frequently if you don't do so already! I mean, you're 22 lol But just putting it out there haha =)


----------



## ruthless (Sep 3, 2010)

It's my honest opinion that the more you break out from lotions and potions the less "fun" your moisturizer is. I can't reccomend (except that spectro gel stuffs seem to be ultra gentle) since I have the luck of being able to put anything on my skin and I don't react. That means I get to do fun stuff with moisturizers, scents textures etc. I just think you should stick to simple formulas designed to be non irritants. Which normally means sort of boring, boring packaging boring smell (if any at all) and no "gimmick" ingredients or claims. 

I like to clip my hair out of my face when I sleep, to keep the pimples at bay when I do get the odd one


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_my skin in the winter is dry/combo while in the summer, its basically a grease field.

i know how important moisturizer is, and at 22, i feel i should start early to prevent wrinkles and all that.

thing is, everrrry nighttime moisturizer i've ever tried has broken me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wake up with an extra greasy face (even in winter!) and i see at least 2 red bumps peeking through). can anyone help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing *Gel*? there is a smaller size at sephora for like $12.50 *you could always ask for a sample* so you can try it out and see if it works for you! I like it because my skin is combo oily/dry and it still moisturizes but doesn't leave my skin feeling all greasy like other creams/lotions...and it doesn't have a weird smell that might irritate the skin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hasn't made me break out!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2010)

im going to be the 3rd to suggest the korres yogurt line!  Yogurt balances your skin's oil product (just like it can balance you digestive system, hence the dancing bellies in the activia commercials) theres a daily moisturizer and a mask in this line.

I dont think you need a specific night cream. Night creams tend to be very rich and sometimes heavy. It might be too much for your skin while its oily and probably dehydrated in the colder months. Night creams are good for when you start worying about signs of ageing as you might need more moisture, and they are generally more intense than your day cream


----------



## ruthless (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_im going to be the 3rd to suggest the korres yogurt line!  Yogurt balances your skin's oil product (just like it can balance you digestive system, hence the dancing bellies in the activia commercials) theres a daily moisturizer and a mask in this line.

I dont think you need a specific night cream. Night creams tend to be very rich and sometimes heavy. It might be too much for your skin while its oily and probably dehydrated in the colder months. Night creams are good for when you start worying about signs of ageing as you might need more moisture, and they are generally more intense than your day cream_

 
Great point! Is totally true, the moisture is heavier in creams


----------

